
Science Won’t Save Vaccines from Lawsuits Anymore - davidf18
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/06/26/science-wont-save-vaccines-from-lawsuits-anymore/
======
davidf18
"This week, the highest court of the European Union handed opponents of basic
public health their greatest legal victory in recent memory. At a time when a
widening measles outbreaks across Europe and a growing pattern of parents
refusing to immunize children, the Court of Justice of the European Union —
the rough equivalent of the U.S. Supreme Court — decided that courts across
the Continent may weigh whether a vaccine caused an illness regardless of
whether or not there is any scientific evidence linking the two."

Well, at least thanks to BrExit, you can still have public health in England.

